# Went Catchin' The Other Day!



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have a friend that river guides as his source of income. He's a great guy and really knows fishing!
He got a hold of me and asked if i wanted to go out and knock down a couple Stripped Bass on the Sacramento River near a little town called Colusa.
we knocked them down.
there was 6 on the jet river boat and we got our limits and had a great time doin' it.
some pictures of the fish and an ugly guy holding one!








the limit it 2 on the sacramento!
thanks for reading!
feel free to leave a comment or a fishing story!


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice stripers!  The ones we have around here don't get that big.  They're feisty little fish though.  They're actually a close relative of a fish we call  a white bass and there is no limit or season on them.


----------



## savarin (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice fish. 
I got fed up with drowning bait here and nothing to show for it so set up an aquaponics system.
Now I bait a hook with a pea and catch fish for dinner from the tank. Easy  catch one every time.
The 100 Jade perch fingerlings went in 15 months ago at 25mm long and on average today are approx 1.5Kg in weight.
60 have already been eaten. Yummy and no bag limit.


These were "caught" last November, the largest was 1.25Kg the smallest 870 grams.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 12, 2015)

i haven't had the pleasure of feasting on those jade perch , how do you cook them up


----------



## savarin (Apr 12, 2015)

That lot were cleaned, gutted and de-scaled, dipped in flour and shallow fried .


----------



## savarin (Apr 12, 2015)

Hit post instead of upload a file.
this should follow on from above.
friends food_0002.jpg
When fried use a clean pan very hot, sling in a heap of salted butter and swirl it around till it melts then starts to foam, the bubbles will get smaller and smaller then start to colour.
As it gets light golden brown sling in the juice from at least one lemon, it will hiss and spit but swirl it around, throw in a heap of chopped parsley and immediately tip over the fish.
This will work for virtually any fish, the lemony nutty butter taste is pretty good.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 13, 2015)

Gracias Amigo!
the fish and everything else looks divine!


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 13, 2015)

Caught on a small creek a mile from the house.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 13, 2015)

mighty fine trout there RJ!


----------



## AGCB97 (May 19, 2022)

savarin said:


> Nice fish.
> I got fed up with drowning bait here and nothing to show for it so set up an aquaponics system.
> Now I bait a hook with a pea and catch fish for dinner from the tank. Easy  catch one every time.
> The 100 Jade perch fingerlings went in 15 months ago at 25mm long and on average today are approx 1.5Kg in weight.
> ...


So, what kind of tank do you have? Size? Fish food?
I'm interested.
Aaron


----------



## savarin (May 19, 2022)

I use IBC's (1000L) for the fish tank, Ione IBC cut in 1/3  2/3 halves, the 1/3 section sitting on the 2/3 section, top filled with red quincan, bottom is a sump
The other two grow units are 4 x 200L blue plastic tanks cut in half length wise and filled with scoria (volcanic rock) with sumps under.
The fish are Barcoo Grunter (Jade Perch), I buy commercial fish food pellets and the fry from commercial fish farms.
The biggest secret is to have as much water as possible in the system as thats easier to keep stable.
Heres the full build blog for my system.





						Backyard Aquaponics • View topic - My grossly over engineered system
					

Aquaponics, growing fish and vegetables in your own backyard. Aquaponic systems, information, workshops and components



					www.backyardaquaponics.com


----------

